# no hype for max payne ??



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

this looks like a real return to form after the disappointing last attempt at the GTA series,red dead revolver was brilliant,so hopefully this will be a step in the same direction.gonna pick it up today i think.


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm a quiver in anticipation... Love Max Payne, I must say it changed my life.... Until the movie came out, but Marh Wahlberg was picked as he is the only person that rocks a side part these days.... Even then, it's not his fault, they could have done soo much better...

But Max Payne 3, it hopefully going to be awesome!

Buzz


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

it does look good, unfortunately it came out in the same week as diablo 3 and i bought that instead. i'll probably pick it up when its around £20


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

Whoa! It's already released for you? I don't get it till 2nd June!

Buzz


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ yeah, max payne was released today in europe for the PS3 and XBOX. was released on tuesday in america


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

Fair enough, I was looking at the PC release date!

Buzz


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Got it yesterday, really enjoying it.


----------



## fbmbmx (Jun 16, 2012)

I rented it from blockbuster and think it's brilliant. defo worth buying


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Just picked it up today. Really enjoying it so far!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Got it last week. Finished the story mode on Monday. 

Definately one of the best games i've played in a while. Story was solid and enemy AI really good. They will try and flank you, so it's one of them where you have to be on the move some of time just to avoid getting killed. Had some intense moments too.

There is good selectoon of weaponry too.

The only thing that was bit annoying is that the story did drag on a bit towards the end.

I tried some online, but got annihilated :lol: 

Quality game.


----------

